# shaker farm table



## lonewolf (Aug 15, 2016)

Thought I would share some of what I do (which obviously ain't photography ) . 36 x72 cherry table hand planed with some intentional tear out (designer likes that) physical and finish distressing. Mortise and tenon joinery.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 15, 2016)

Damn designers anyhow!

Brother was working on a church remodeling job, and the contractor built them a pretty new cross to hang on the wall behind the pulpit. The ladies of the church didn't like it, said it was too purty! It was supposed to look old, and rugged. So the brother took it down carried it out in the yard and beat hell out of it, with a hammer. Carried it back in and, they still weren't happy!! He called me up and asked me if I had any tools up here he could use to try and make this cross look "more" rustic. I told him there was a few up here he could probably make it look really rustic with if he wanted to, so he came up. We went out to the wall of old timber tools, where he selected an old adze and an old hatchet, both of which were used to cut faces on pine trees back in the turpentine days.

Said he laid that cross out in the yard again the next day, grabbed the adze, looked skyward and said, "Lord... Please understand this ain't my idea! I'm just doing what the gals at the church asked." And, he proceeded to wail on it. Beat that poor cross till it looked pitiful, and then they were happy! I'm sure he'd appreciate the tear outs and distressing Martin. 

Good looking table, and an excellent job distressing it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 16, 2016)

Very nice table, beautiful cherry! Tony


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice work Martin. It has a very warm old look. Very well done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brown down (Aug 19, 2016)

wish I could find someone that likes tear out as thats the norm for me lol love that table and love me some cherry


----------

